# Luckiest guy in the world



## Cayal (Apr 5, 2008)

IGN Advertisement

I wish I were him. I can't wait until June.


----------



## sarakoth (Apr 5, 2008)

Cayal said:


> IGN Advertisement
> 
> I wish I were him. I can't wait until June.


 
Someone takes video games a little too seriously.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 5, 2008)

No, he hasn't a hope against the guy whose wife has laryngitis.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2008)

sarakoth said:


> Someone takes video games a little too seriously.



That only says you dont get the greatness of MGS series


----------

